# Electrónica Automotriz y diagramas PINOUTS



## Teczam (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola que tal, su amigo y servidor Jesús Ismael Camacho, haciendo un espacio para tas de electrónica automotriz, fallas y diagramas electrónicos. Quedo a la órden y al pendiente para en lo que pueda ayudarles *👍✌🤝*


----------

